# Slovenia



## 90300 (May 1, 2005)

Hi - Thinking of visiting Slovenia in September. Any "must sees" or "avoid at all costs"? Further - is it true that wild camping/stopovers is discouraged there? Thanks in advance 

Crofter


----------



## Goldwinger (May 10, 2005)

Hi, Crofter we are going to Bled in Slovenia in July, will be very interested in any replies you get on the country, if you do not receive any I will let you know.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

camping lake bled, ljubljana to name just 2

Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We loved it. A very civilised country with something interesting to see all over. Such friendly people too.

I wrote about the highlights of our trip in my blog. 

We saw no actual signs prohibiting wildcamping and there were a few aires. There were places where we were pretty sure a MH could have stopped overnight with the permission of the owner- eg the caves at Skokjanske ( unmissable- a World Heritage site) and Bovec.

The canpsites are generally very good though usually fairly big ones.

Don't miss Ljubljana- the campsite there is easy to find and very good.

It's a big place for outdoor activities - walking, biking, canoeing, hang gliding, caving etc so if that interests you then there are many sites that cater for your interests.

NB your sat nav will not work unless you have the correct maps so make sure you buy paper maps. Tourist information bureaus are generally excellent and have free interent and many campsites have wifi either free or for a couple of euros.

Try to learn a few words of the language. We did and it was clear that people appreciated it.

Enjoy, I'm sure you will.

G


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Triglav National Park*

I was in the Triglav National Park last year. Cheap camping with an ACSI card, also wild camped nearby.Check out :

http://www.tnp.si/national_park/

Ian and Dawn X


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I think we still have a member who lives in Slovenia - username Ciklad - or very similar to that, I can't just remember. 

R


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Ljubjana is superb - compact centre with superb buildings & wonderful market. We used the campsite in the north of the city, easy bike ride along dedicated routes (ALL traffic stops for bikes at junctions  ), or by bus from outside the campsite entrance.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Another thought...

Not " avoid at all costs" but, if you want to see caves, then look carefully at the price of a trip into the Postojna Caves before you commit. They are said to be wonderful and you go through them in a small train.

They are however VERY crowded and, when you see the organisation at the entrance- car, coach, motorhome etc parks, you will understand why.
They are also, we thought last September, expensive. We estimated about 28 euros each ( no concessions) and that was a rough estmate - there were other odds and ends.

There is a new aire there however and ample motorhome parking.

We stayed at Pivka Jama campsite, about 5 miles from Postojna ( very good, with its own cave system) and when we added up the price for both of us to see Postojna, went on to the Skokjanske cave. These were brilliant but you do have to be quite fit and with no fear of heights to enjoy them ( see blog!) They are a World Heritage site and run by true cavers. The tours are in small groups. Lipice is close by, the stud where the Lippizaner horses are bred for the Spanish Riding School in Vienna and they do tours. Be sure to check which days they are closed.

http://www.park-skocjanske-jame.si/eng/

Another place we liked very much was on the coast at Piran. We stayed at Autokamp Lucija in Portoroz, an OK but not startling site and used the very frequent bus nearby to Piran and walked into Portoroz.

Sitting here wishing we could go back today....

G


----------



## 90300 (May 1, 2005)

Wow! Thanks for all the responses. Checking them out on the maps at the moment! Apologies to the Mods for posting in the wrong section by the way. Just starting to get my head around how the site functions.

Crofter


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

Hi Crofter,
We stopped a few days in Slovenia last month on our way to Croatia.
I decided we would travel down on the western side and return via Bled in the east.
My first mistake was to ignore the warnings in the ACSI book about reaching Camp Polovnick via Passo de Predil. We are not a large van so thought we would be ok.Did not bargain on there being roadworks on some very hairy bends.
The views were stunning and we finally reached Bovec which is a very clean and tidy little site.A meander through the back gate of the site takes you into the town where there are lots of restaurants to choose from.
Our next stop was at Kamp Koren at Kobarid, as in the blog by Grizzly. However the rain was relentless so we drove into the town in the afternoon and stayed for supper at an excellent fish restaurant on the corner opposite the post office.
Slovenia is a country of mountains , woods, lakes and waterfalls and is absolutely beautiful.
It does seem to rain a lot though and also beware of loads of bikers on the roads. 
After our 2 weeks in Istria we headed for Bled but did not stop because of the rain,maybe next time. We did stock up however on fresh meat fruit and veg at a Hofer supermarket (which is an Aldi) just off the Bled turning of the motorway.
Do read a previous post about Vignettes from July 1st.
When we came through Austria we had to produce our log book to prove our weight.So you may well have to in Slovenia if your are over 3.5 to avoid having a vignette.
Enjoy. Helen.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

crofter said:


> Wow! Thanks for all the responses. Checking them out on the maps at the moment! Apologies to the Mods for posting in the wrong section by the way. Just starting to get my head around how the site functions.
> 
> Crofter


Hi Crofter,

here's a couple of sites with some excellent info on Slovenia.

http://www.motorhomeandaway.co.uk/

http://www.wheelgotravelling.info/CaravanTravels_Slovenia.html

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/21/30/

Don


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Bled is quite touristy but no worse for that. There are some stunning views across the lake. There are two sites. one just before Bled on the left and Camping Bled the other side of the lake. Both about the same price.
We camped in the first one and tried to cycle into Bled. Not a good idea as it is hilly. Camping Bled looked a bit more crowded.

The caves were superb. (see Grizzly's Blog) If you want to see the cave salamander you need to go to the big cave where they have a museum.

In the capital go to the old town part where there are some superb coffee shops.

North of Koparid gets more remote. Koparid Museum is about the first world war Italian front (see: Farewell to Arms) and - if you are interested - is very well done. No - better than that.


----------

